# I need for your adivce??



## bader (Jan 2, 2007)

*Hello there,

this is bader from saudi arabia and i looking for some advice

i have super benelli black eagle II 28" barrel as you know it's come with

5 chocks and always i use chock # 2 with 2 3/4 " shell my question here is:

1- if i want a full extra chock for long range what is that one you advice me to buy?

2- i looking in Cabela's store on website and i found many chocks and i select someone call Pure Gold Waterfowl Choke Tube .713

http://www.cabelas.com/cabelas/en/templ ... hasJS=true

is that chock will let me satisfaction for long range?

thank you*


----------



## always_outdoors (Dec 17, 2002)

long range what? waterfowl?

I will assume waterfowl, so my first question is, have you patterned your gun with the different chokes? What loads are typically using?

I bought a patternmaster and after patterning it, my modified in my BPS shot a better, more consistant pattern with the two most used loads that I use on ducks and geese.

Are you shooting birds over decoys or pass shooting?


----------



## bader (Jan 2, 2007)

live2hunt

thank you for reply.first yes i shot birds over decoys and any kind of shooting. i just want to improve my shot to be more longer.

in saudi arabia we change the sbe2 barrel and put old 32" browning barrel and it is unbelivable.

but i don't want to change my sbe2 barrel.i want to use extra full chock.


----------

